# What are you guys using to drive 250ohm headsets?



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm looking at schiit because im not certain my focusrite is going to do it. I've heard the Fiios are nice but they cant drive the higher impedance (sustained).

Does anyone have any real life experience with driving cans this big? What did you use?


----------



## T-Bob (Feb 10, 2020)

I use a "Schiit Fulla 2"  to drive my DT 990 Pro 250 ohm cans. It has more than enough power for me and the sound quality is amazing. Can't recommend Schiit enough!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 10, 2020)

there are plenty of choices for driving high impedance headphones, 
ranging from 100USD to thousands of dollars,

it depends on your budget, and sound preferences, 
but for starters, the O2 amp from massdrop is a good choice regardless


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2020)

AhokZYashA said:


> O2



Is that what this is called specifically? Or is there more to the model?


----------



## evolucian911 (Feb 10, 2020)

Are you talking about mobile amp, desk or rack? I have had no issues with my Schiit Fulla 2 and I also used Fiio E10k  for mobile use but that's only if I'm using my Galaxy Note 8 (extremely rare) otherwise I use a V Series LG phone (used them from V20 and currently still daily drive V40. So elaborate just a little more please. Sometimes I Plug into my Xonar when gaming. I also have Lyr3 (more expensive) but it's on a rig in a room I barely use after having my 2 daughters. (No more peace and quite)


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2020)

My desk. I don’t listen to cans on mobile devices and I don’t have a theatre setup. If it was either of those I would have mentioned it. Just curious what people are running. I’ll be investigating them myself, I’m not looking for recommendations, just ones that people have experience with driving 250ohm.


----------



## evolucian911 (Feb 10, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> My desk. I don’t listen to cans on mobile devices and I don’t have a theatre setup. If it was either of those I would have mentioned it. Just curious what people are running. I’ll be investigating them myself, I’m not looking for recommendations, just ones that people have experience with driving 250ohm.


Ahh. Understood. Well explained some of mine above. Everything else, would cost a heart and a soul or barely get use so I won't bother listing.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2020)

evolucian911 said:


> Ahh. Understood. Well explained some of mine above. Everything else, would cost a heart and a soul or barely get use so I won't bother listing.



ueah iv seem the mega expensive DACs I have a few pairs of ATs but none of them are high impedance so I’m a little out of my
Comfort zone. I’ve no issues spending the money, though I’m no audiophile I just trust the forums judgement more than amazon reviews and I know some of the members that have been playing with this for ages.


----------



## Juventas (Feb 10, 2020)

HeadAmp Pico with Beyerdynamic Amiron.  Yes, I bought a portable amp that never leaves my desk.  There's a good reason.

Batteries deliver clean power.  Audiophiles will spend hundreds or thousands on power supply upgrades or power conditioning.  With the Pico, you can have dirty mains and a $5 power supply and it's all good.


----------



## evolucian911 (Feb 10, 2020)

I can't imagine needing more than a Fulla  for your use case. I use mine with my DT990pro, HA-DX3, HA-DX2000 Victors, HD650, HD800(original). I own more but these are what I listen to mainly. The DX3 gets more use because Im mobile with it and kind of prefer its sound for gaming although when gaming I don't like using it with the Fulla amp and it gets driven straight through (before) Onboard Audio on my AorusX399 Gaming 7 and now (xonar STX). The Drop O2  and Fulla 2 both get used more than other devices I have but Fulla 2 get most use.


----------



## repman244 (Feb 10, 2020)

Used schiit asgard 2 for quite some time to drive my HD600. But then I bought a 30 year old Sony 630ESD integrated amp - from that day on I never again used the asgard and sold it.
Yes some could say placebo, but the difference was so huge that even I just could not believe it. 
So maybe check some used older design as well, some of it sounds really good (even if it doesn't measure as better but I listen with my ears not my eyes).


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 11, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Is that what this is called specifically? Or is there more to the model?


the actual name is I think Objective 2 amp, 
shortened O2, its a good choice for pretty much anything other than planar headphones


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 13, 2020)

Grabbed a Fulla3. It drives these much better than my Focusrite. Honestly, not a real change in sound from my ATs, but I am still getting used to open back, its different... I like it though and am happy to finally have velour pads, something that isnt offered on any of the AT models I own. (I'm not keen on aftermarket pads)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## oobymach (Feb 13, 2020)

I like ifi, been eyeballing the micro.









						micro iDSD Black Label – iFi audio
					

Say it loud. Our top-rated desktop digital to analogue converter injects a kick-ass supercharged edge into your tunes. Say goodbye to flat, dull music.




					ifi-audio.com


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Feb 13, 2020)

Asus Essence STX II


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 14, 2020)

I use a custom made OTL amp to run my 300 ohm HD600's until I recently sold them. Now the amp just sits there all pretty like.


----------



## Windoto (May 10, 2021)

sorry for reviving the discussion, but simple noob question



AhokZYashA said:


> for pretty much anything other than planar headphones



why what is different about planar’s in power consumption.


----------



## AhokZYashA (May 13, 2021)

Windoto said:


> sorry for reviving the discussion, but simple noob question
> 
> 
> 
> why what is different about planar’s in power consumption.


planar headphones need a lot more current to drive properly
normal dynamic headphones amp usually dont have enough current to drive planar drivers


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 20, 2021)

I aim for amps that push a min of 2 watts per channel to drive my planars but I prefer more watts than that.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 20, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> I aim for amps that push a min of 2 watts per channel to drive my planars but I prefer more watts than that.



How power rating relate to possibility driving high impedance headphones, that need higher VOLTAGE? There's basic math.

If no technical data of of the output section is available, you have to ask each maker for compatibility with 250ohm load. It may turn out really ugly in real life for certain designs.


----------



## las (May 20, 2021)

Asus Essence STX on my primary gaming pc and O2 on my 2nd (AMD rig), sounds pretty much the same, both are awesome, day and night compared to onboard solution.


----------

